# 40+ E60 M5s at the Munich Airport



## kurtww (Sep 7, 2004)

We just got back from Munich yesterday, and while I was filling up the rental car (a lowly 320d kombi), I was surprised to see a blue M5 pull in next to me. Then another. And another, then a silver one. And another blue one, and on and on until I lost track at 10+. I couldn't believe my eyes, so I decided to follow one. We ended up at the BMW Driver Training facility at the airport. It looked like a number of M5s were out having fun on the tarmac, and there were another 30+ parked just waiting for action. I managed to snag a few pictures of the parked ones, as well as a silver one going by. I was not crazy about the new E60 styling at first, but I have to say the M5 looks damn sharp in person. :thumbup: 

We stayed that night at the Kempinski Munich Airport (nice hotel), and in the morning I noticed BMW had a couple of blondes wearing "M5 Training" badges greeting people. I also noticed 5 new X5 4.8is parked outside. We were running out of time, so I wasn't able to inquire further. But it sure looked like fun!

The other striking thing was just how many E60s were driving around Munich. I know they've been out for a year now in Germany, but I was surprised to see how common they are. I saw very few E39s any more. One of the E39s was pulling what looked like a construction trailer. Ahh, Germany.

Kurt
--
2002 Jet Black/Imola Red M5 (would have loved to have it along this trip)


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

kurtww said:


> The other striking thing was just how many E60s were driving around Munich. I know they've been out for a year now in Germany, but I was surprised to see how common they are. I saw very few E39s any more. One of the E39s was pulling what looked like a construction trailer. Ahh, Germany.


That "Field of M5's" is a sight to behold. When I was on my 545 ED trip back in April/May, I saw at least 15 E60's just on the bus ride from the airport to the Munich Marriott. I probably saw a total of 30 or so during the whole of my week-long trip; not counting the ones at the delivery center or headquarters area.

Honestly, I think I saw more E34 5ers than E39 5ers.

-MrB


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

That is byootiful. Thanks for the post. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Goddamn that's a lot of ugly in one place.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> Goddamn that's a lot of ugly in one place.


I see a lot of kick-a$$ fun for the whole family in one place.


----------

